# GoPro lost at union chutes



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Join the party man, I feel your pain. Hope yours will be found, since mine has been donated to the river gods. I am going to tether mine this time around with a parachute cord.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, since I've considered checking one of those helmet cams out can you tell us how you lost it or it came off? What your mounting was like? Did it hit a rock and bust loose?

Was it attached with just a sticker/tape adhesive stuff or was it hooked on?

Thanks,

Chadwick


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Here is my story: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/lost-gopro-camera-in-skull-on-ww-29822.html

I've had helmet cams for the last 4 years, swam class 4 rapid with it without problems. The first time I try a stern mount, I flip a raft and the boat swims Skull hitting the Razor rock.


----------



## Snow4us (May 26, 2009)

CUBuffskier said:


> Just out of curiosity, since I've considered checking one of those helmet cams out can you tell us how you lost it or it came off? What your mounting was like? Did it hit a rock and bust loose?
> 
> Was it attached with just a sticker/tape adhesive stuff or was it hooked on?
> 
> ...


 I recommend the GoPro HD its so cheap for shooting in 1080, Im gonna have to get a new one if i cant find it Diving at the chutes. I used the gopro's High speed suction cup mounted just above the front metal loop on my 09 allstar. I had a 4' cam wrapped around the arm of the suction cup and the front loop. It was legit, survived Browns at 330, but i was an idiot and took it into the 1st whole at the chutes at 1,000. On my 3rd surf i got window-shaded and the front of my boat hit the concrete. I though the cameras position (more my head hitting before the camera did) would protect it but i rolled up to stop filming and it was gone. i needed one more arm to tilt the camera up, and the two prongs on that arm snapped. Bummer. 
Sucks but i got such cool footage from browns that i have to get another one, I recommend getting one its really fun to mess around with.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

My second one came today, I used 20% off coupon and dividend at REI and got my second for pretty cheap. I am psyched! Picked up some parachute cord today as well to tie that damn thing down


----------

